# Sick Zebra Danio not eating



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I some zebra danios in my 20 gallon community tank and 1 seems to be sick. Its gotten afwlly skinny, starting to outcast, and won't eat. He goes up to the food but doesnt eat... Theres no sign off ick or parasite in my tank. So i dunno what is wrong please help....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

hmmm... Sounds like he's pretty stressed. he could be fighting off a disease... Try quarantining him in a hospital tank.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Betta man said:


> hmmm... Sounds like he's pretty stressed. he could be fighting off a disease... Try quarantining him in a hospital tank.


Hes eating a tiny bit now. But hes so skinny! One of my others died because of this. Atleast it looked like it coudld be the same disease or whatever...


----------

